# do you organise your life around when you want to conceive?



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

we think that we will want to start ttc for number 2 in about six months time. there's a job i want to apply for (20 hours a week) that would start in about 4 months time. we want to get married, either next summer or the summer after, but i don't want to be pregnant at our wedding. my partner has the opportunity to spend some times overseas at a specific point next year & we wouldn't necessarily want to take a newborn to some of those locations. etc.

when you think about ttcing, do you carry on planning your life & embarking on projects regardless, or do you make plans around when you hope to be pregnant & giving birth?


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, I had to plan ttc around some life stuff all three times- school, surgery, travel...


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

It took us 6 years to conceive. After about 2 I figured it is never the "perfect" time & we'll figure it out. Turns out I finally conceived while we were living out of the country & away from our families - sigh. But it worked out beautifully.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

The other way around... I plan to TTC when all the other stuff in my life is at a point where it's a good idea.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2007)

I tried that. It's been 30 months, and I stopped trying to plan life around conception around month 18, or so. It can be really hard, because it feels like your life is crumbling around you when the conception doesn't happen on a timeline.

I don't suggest it, in other words - unless your fertility is well proven, and you KNOW you'll get pregnant with a suggestive glance.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess I have a bit. When I think about TTC it's usually more along the lines of "I will start this month b/c if I would get pregnant it would be nice to have a baby in the spring, or not be pregnant in the middle of the summer". However I haven't in regards to things like paying off debt,moving, switching careers, etc. At this point in my life I've been telling DH, why put it off any longer, it could take a year to conceive, or I could m/c and that would make time longer to have a baby, etc.
It's tough!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure. It's always in the back of my mind. It's more about when the baby would be born vs. when we'd concieve. For example, I am going to be in a wedding mid June 2010 and I really don't want to be hugely pg when the wedding rolls around. So if we start trying now I would likely have a newborn at wedding time but who the heck knows how long it will take us to ttc #2. It took 18 months of ttc w/DS. I think we are going to start ttc soon instead of Jan. like DH suggested. I think he wants to get it over with.

I do consider those things but who knows how long it will take when ttc.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah i had it all laid out when i thought this was going to be easy and i did put things on hold and not register for the next term at school and moved to a bigger rental and that kind of thing, but now we have been at it for 20+ months and nothing yet, and i have decided that we need to just go about life the way we would anyway and take it one cycle at a time.
i do think a lot each cycle about when i would give birth, usally in relation to my two big family trips out east (just want to be able to fly or bring small baby, rather than be due) or my favorite festival in the summer, would actually rather be preggo at that one!

and while i dont admit it to anyone IRL i always work our what sign i would be having and strongly prefeer a few and feel icky about others. so i admit to "trying a bit harder" on "good months"

of course with a first pregnancy, the birth window is so unknown that all my planning is just for fun and might not work in the slightest.


----------



## Gypsy.Momma (Jul 11, 2009)

I have and I guess I'm doing it now... not for career/travel but season I have had 2 summer babies and don't want to do that again so we are tta for a few months till a fall baby would be in the cards


----------



## JenBuckyfan (Nov 30, 2007)

I was also thinking more about when the baby would be born versus conception. As other pp's, I stopped focusing on 'the perfect' time to have a baby around the 1 year mark. When we were surprised by getting pregnant and that we're expecting in Feb, it seems like the perfect time (never a month I would have planned!). Having a month or season in mind for when I wanted to give birth just added to my disappointment every time AF came.


----------

